# New book: "Making a deal with your bank"



## Brendan Burgess (28 Apr 2013)

I saw this mentioned in today's Sunday Times 

http://www.omahonys.ie/catalog/making-a-deal-with-your-bank-p-357152.html

by [broken link removed]

Paperback    €14.99
Published: 23/04/13


Making  a Deal with Your Bank is dedicated to helping those in mortgage arrears  in Ireland. According to author Fran Dalton, 'The last thing a banker  wants is your house'. 

In this book Fran Dalton shows that banks do  actually want to strike a deal with home owners and he sets out to help  those in mortgage arrears to approach the negotiation process with their  bank.

The book shows you how to engage with the Mortgage Arrears  Resolution Process to get the protection the process offers and so you  know what is required of you and the bank on an ongoing basis; gives you  a clear idea of how to approach assembling your proposal for the bank,  from accurately assessing your current financial position to  realistically assessing your goals; and brings you through the  principles of negotiation. 

The book also discusses the options available  to you if you remain in difficulty, including those under the  Bankruptcy and Insolvency laws and selling your house. 

It also contains a  toolkit to help you apply what is in the book, including sample letters  to use with your banks and advisors, and worksheets to establish your  current financial position.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Apr 2013)

The Table of Contents reads well.  

Anyone care to write a review?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jul 2013)

More information on the book is here

www.francisdalton.com

Has anyone read it?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2018)

Old thread I know but I only came across it when I noticed the book (discounted to €3.99) in Easons yesterday.
And the book is actually available for free download from the author's website.

http://www.francisdalton.com/free-pdf-fran-daltons-book---making-a-deal-with-your-bank.html

I haven't read the book but glanced at the main chapters covering the details of actually dealing with a lender.
From what I saw it all seemed useful, practical and sensible advice.
I presume that although the book is a few years old most of the advice is still valid?


----------

